# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  الافتـــراض القــانـونـي والحـيلــة الشــــرعية

## أم خطاب

الافتـــراض القــانـونـي والحـيلــة الشــــرعية

*تعريف* 
*الافتراض القانوني :* هو افتراض أمر مخالف للواقع يترتب عليه تغيير حكم القانون دون تغيير نصّه، أو الاستناد إلى واقعة كاذبة باعتبارها صحيحة لينطبق القانون عليها ()

*لمحة تاريخية* 
لقد كانت الحيلة أسلوبا شائعاً قديماً، للتغلب على شدة النظم وضيق نطاقها، خصوصاً في القانون الروماني القديم – وفي قانون الألواح الاثني عشر منه على وجه التحديد – فالذي يستعرض ذلك القانون يجد في نصوصه مراسيم شكلية تسقط الحق من صاحبه بأبسط زلّة في أدائها . كما أن الرومان لم يكونوا ليتصوّروا وقوع معاملات بين الناس بغير البيع، فلم يعرفوا الرهن والهبة والعارية في بادئ الأمر . وكانت الطريقة الوحيدة لنقل ملكية الأشياء عندهم هي البيع بالإشهاد … ولذلك فقد استعملوا نفس طريقة الإشهاد – صورياً – في غير البيع من المعاملات التي عرفوها فيما بعد 
وباستعراضنا لصور الحيل القانونية التي كانت متداولة في العصور الماضية نجد أنها كانت تارة ( أداة قضائية ) يستعملها القاضي ليتسع النص فيشمل ما لم يكن يشمله سابقاً من حوادث، وأخرى ( تصرفاً صورياً ) لا أكثر . كما أنها قد تكون ( تصويراً خيالياً ) لواقعة لا أساس لها من الصحة ثالثة، و ( وسيلة اعتبارية ) لتبرير بعض المبادئ أخيراً 
( أمثلة على الافتراض القانوني في القوانين المختلفة )

*أ - في القانون الروماني* 
إن الذي يطالع أدوار تطور القانون الروماني – والذي يعد بحق في قمة القوانين الوضعية، حيث ما زال يدرّس في الجامعات كمثال حيّ للقانون المدني – يجد أن تأثير الحيلة فيه أوسع نطاقاً من الوسائل الأخرى لتعديل التشريع . كما أنها أوضح ظهوراً فيه من بقية الشرائع … فقد كانت وسيلة للتخلص من ضيق النصوص وشدّتها، ثم اعتبرت سلاحاً للسير بها نحو المدنية

*ومن أمثلة استعمالهم للحيلة* 
*1-* الاستعانة بالدعوى الصورية لعتق الرقيق (). فلم يكن يتصوّر تنازل السيد بنفسه عن حقه في العبد، فأخذوا يلجئون إلى دعوى يرفعها الرق على سيدة أمام الحاكم، مدعياً فيها حرّيته، والسيد لا يعترض على ذلك أو يصدق على دعوى العبد، فيصدر الحاكم أمراً بتحريره .
*2-* خلق أبوّة صناعية بواسطة نظام التبنّي (). فإن الرومان لم يتصوّروا وقوع مبدأ تعاون، أو علاقة شركة، أو وكالة، وما شاكل ذلك من العلاقات بدون وجود صلة عائلية بين الطرفين . فأخذوا بنظام التبني لتصحيح تلك العلاقات 
ولقد كان للتبنّي نظام خاص ومراسيم معيّنة وشروط مذكورة في القانون الروماني 
*3-* كان القانون الروماني لا يعترف بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية لغير المواطنين من أهل روما . ولفسح المجال أمام الخارجين عن روما في حق التقاضي أمام الحاكم الروماني كان القاضي يفترض الأجنبي رومانياً ليستفيد من أحكام القانون 
*4-* وهكذا كانت حماية الدولة مقصورة على الأراضي الإيطالية فقط، لكن القاضي كان يفترض الأرض الإقليمية أرضاً إيطالية لتحمى بواسطة القانون 
*5-* واكتساب الملكية بالتقادم ( وهو انقضاء مدة طويلة تختلف بحسب الأحوال، على وضع الإنسان يده على شيء بقصد تملكه ) نظام أوجده الرومان ولا تزال بعض نماذجه موجودة في القوانين الحديثة . وكان يصادف أحياناً أن يفترض القاضي انقضاء مدة التقادم – مع أنها لم تنقض حقيقة – لإثبات الملكية لواضع اليد 
باستعراض هذه النماذج البسيطة من الافتراض أو الحيلة القانونية، نجد أن أساس هذه الوسيلة من وسائل تعديل التشريع والتخفيف من صرامته عند الرومان، كان ضعيفاً وواهيا، حيث أنه لم يكن يستند إلى مبرر واقعي بل كان خيالياً وصورياً في أكثر صوره .
… اللهم إلا القول بأن القاضي كان يلجأ إلى تلك الافتراضات بناء على تحقيق العدالة وضمان مصالح الناس . ولكن تحقيق مصالح البعض من دون الاصطدام بمصالح الآخرين وغمط حقوقهم أمر جدّ عسير، كما هو واضح … هذا مضافاً إلى أنه جرأة صريحة عل القانون 
فوظيفة القاضي هي تمحيص الواقعة المعروضة أمامه، للوصول إلى النص القانوني الذي يجب أن يطبق عليها . أما تعديل التشريع نفسه فليس بيد القاضي

*ب - في القانون الانكليزي* 
كانت إنكلترا مسرحاً للصراعات المختلفة من الناحية القضائية، فهناك المحاكم الإقطاعية التي كان يختص الإقطاعي فيها بمحاكمة فلاحيه وعبيده، كما كانت المحاكم الكنسية قائمة حيث تعاقب الكنيسة كل من يخرج على قوانينها ونظمها الوضعية، مستندة في أحكامها الصارمة وعقوباتها اللاانسانية إلى نظرية التفويض الإلهي، فهي تمثل إرادة الله في الأرض . وبجانب المحاكم الإقطاعية والكنسية كانت المحاكم الملكية التي وجدت لحماية حقوق العامة 
وهكذا فقد أصبحت الحيلة وسيلة فعّالة في تطور القانون الإنكليزي، خصوصاً عندما اتسعت صلاحية المحاكم الملكية على حساب بقية المحاكم

*ومن أمثلة الافتراضات* القانونية فيه 
*1-* إذا كان المدّعي يريد الحصول عل الدين من المدعى عليه، وهذا الأخير يسوّف في الوفاء به، فإن المحكمة الملكية كانت تفترض أن المدعي مدين بالضرائب نحو الملك وهو لا يستطيع الوفاء بها لأن المدعى عليه يسوّف في الوفاء بالدين . وبتلك الصورة كانت المحكمة الملكية تجبر المدين على الإسراع في الوفاء بأية صورة كانت 
*2-* وبما أن ( اللورد ) كان له حق النظر في دعاوى الأراضي الواقعة ضمن اختصاصه، فإن المحاكم الملكية – ولأجل أن تنظر في تلك القضايا – كانت تفترض تنازل اللورد عن النظر فيها 
*3-* وهناك نوع آخر من هذه الافتراضات كان متداولاً عند الإنكليز بصورة واسعة، وهو افتراض المدعى عليه في حراسة أمين الملك . وهذا بمثابة توقيفه في العصر الحاضر، وأمين الملك هذا كان شخصاً يتولى ممارسة بعض المهام نيابة عن الملك 
وباستعراض هذه النماذج وغيرها في القانون الإنكليزي القديم، نجد أنها – كالقانون الروماني – لم تعتمد على ميزان علمي واحد، ولم تستند إلى تعديلات واقعية لتلك الافتراضات، مما يجعل رصيدها من العمق والمتانة ضعيفاً جدا 
هذا ولا ينبغي أن نغفل ظروف المجتمع الإنكليزي في ذلك العصر . حيث كان طابع المحافظة على التقاليد والنظم، وعدم الجرأة على الخروج عليها سائداً عندهم . فلا غرابة في محاولتهم التمسك بهذه الافتراضات الساذجة للوصول إلى أحكام بشأن قضايا لم يصدر بشأنها حكم 
ولذلك وجد في العصر الحديث من ينتقد اللجوء إلى مثل هذه الافتراضات، منهم المشرّع الإنكليزي الكبير ( بنتام ) حيث حمل حملة قاسية على هذا التحايل في التعليل بالنظريات السابقة، ووصفها بالسخافة والخديعة أينما كانت

*ج - عند العرب قبل الإسلام* 
*1-* كان عند عرب الجاهلية نظام يسمى بـ ( ولاء الموالاة ) يعقده الرجل باليمين بينه وبين رجل آخر ليتناصرا في الحياة، ويتوارثا بعد الوفاة، وكانت صيغة هذا الحلف : " دمي دمك، وهدمي هدمك، ترثني وأرثك، وتطلب بي وأطلب بك " 
ومعلوم أن هذا قائم على افتراض الصلة العائلية بينهما، ويكون من نتيجة ذلك أن يلتزم الموسر منهما بالنفقة على المعسر، ويرث أحدهما الآخر .
*2-* كما قرر العرب : أن الابن من الرضاعة كالابن الحقيقي من حيث موانع الزواج . ( وقد سبقهم إلى ذلك الايرلنديون والهنود أيضاً ) 
وسنرى عند الحديث عن الافتراض القانوني في الشريعة الإسلامية أن الإسلام أقر ذلك وسار عليه أيضاً

*د - في العصر الحاضر* 
لا تزال الحيلة القانونية تلعب دورها في القانون الحديث . ولكن استعمالها كوسيلة لتعديل نصوص التشريع أصبح أقل مما كان عليه في القوانين القديمة . ذلك أن تعديل القانون بالتشريع ( إما نسخاً، أو تعديلاً صريحاً، أو ضمنياً ) هو السائد في العصر الحديث . خصوصاً في الدول الديمقراطية التي يتولى مجلس النواب ( أو الأمة ) فيها مهمة سن القوانين وتعديلها 
ومع ذلك فهناك تعليل حق الوريث في التركة بافتراض اتحاد شخصية الوارث والميت () ، وافتراض الموت المدني في حالة ارتكاب جريمة الخيانة العظمى، والذي يترتب عليه حرمان الورثة من ارثه فتصادره الدولة، وانعدام مسؤولية الملك لأنه معصوم من الخطأ 
لكن النقاط الرئيسية في هذه الافتراضات هي : النظريات العقدية في اصل نشوء الدولة، وافتراض الشخصية المعنوية للدولة والشركات والجماعات … الخ 
… فلنأخذ بتوضيح نظريات العقد الاجتماعي والشخصية المعنوية 
أولاً - العقد الاجتماعي 
إزاء السلطة المطلقة التي كان يستعملها الحكام في القرون الوسطى – وحتى القرن الثامن عشر – نشأت نهضة سياسية حمل لواءها بعض الكتاب والشعراء والشخصيات البارزة في أوروبا، مطالبين بتطوير علاقات الملوك مع الشعوب، محاولين - لذلك – تفسير تلك العلاقات على أساس التعاقد 
وهكذا ظهرت نظريات ( العقد الاجتماعي ) على يد كل من ( هوبز، سبينوزا، جون لوك، وجان جاك روسو ). وهؤلاء وان اختلفوا في تفسير الحالة الفطرية الأولى التي كان عليها الناس قبل دخولهم في العقد، وفي أطراف العقد، ومضمونه، ونتائجه ()… إلا أنهم اتفقوا على أن هناك عقداً يحكم علاقة الشعوب بالحكام . وهذا العقد المفترض هو الذي يبيح للأفراد – على حد تعبير ( لوك ) – أن يثوروا على الملك إن هو أخل بواجبه تجاههم من توفير الرفاه والسعادة والعدالة الاجتماعية، وحتى قتله إن استبدّ بالأمر 
لكنه *يؤخذ* على هذه النظريات العقدية ما يأتي 
*1-* إذا كانت الدولة قائمة على أساس العقد، فمقتضى ذلك خضوعها لأحكام العقود في القانون المدني، وذلك ما لم يقل به أحد .
*2-* إنه من صنع الخيال والافتراض الفارغ، إذ لا سند قانوني ولا تاريخي عليه . فما الدليل على وجود تعاقد كهذا بين الأفراد، أو بينهم وبين الحكام؟ !!
*3-* تفترض النظريات العقدية أن الإنسان كان يعيش في حالة فردية انعزالية فترة طويلة من حياته، ثم انتقل إلى الحياة الاجتماعية لعلل يختلف في تفسيرها واضعو هذه النظريات . وهذا ما يخالف المبدأ المعروف : ( الإنسان مدني بالطبع ) ، والذي نص عليه مونتسكيو في كتابه ( روح القوانين ) 
فلا يتصور وجود الإنسان المنعزل ( أو ما يصطلح عليه بروبنسون كروزو ) في أي دور من أدوار حياته على ظهر هذا الكوكب سوى تلك الفترة القصيرة في بدء الخليقة 
هذا هو وجه الافتراض في أصل نشأة الدولة . وقد وجدنا كيف أنه يقوم على الخيال والوهم، إذ لا سند له أصلاً، خصوصاً عند الجمهور الغفير من علماء الاجتماع والقانون الذين يرون أن الحكم المطلق – وهو طابع الحكم في العصور الماضية – لم يقم إلا على القوة المادية، أو العقيدة الدينية 
ثانياً - الشخصية المعنوية 
والشخص المعنوي عبارة عن : جماعة من الجماعات يعاملها القانون معاملة الشخص الحقيقي، فيفرض لها صلاحية اكتساب الحقوق، وتحمّل الالتزامات 
ولقد افترضوا لتصحيح تصرفات الدول أنها تمثل نشاط الجماعات الخاضعة لها، حتى أن البعض شبهوا الدولة بأعضاء الجسد الواحد الذي يتمثل في أفراد الأمة كلها، والأفراد الذين يسيطرون على زمام الحكم يمثلون إرادة الأمة كما تعمل أعضاء الجسد الواحد كلها بإرادة واحدة 
لكن هذه النظرية يعيبها المغالاة في تشبيه الشخص المعنوي بالشخص الحقيقي 
وعلى أية حال، فهذا نموذج آخر للافتراض القانوني في العصر الحاضر، يحتاج تفصيله وبيان النظريات فيه إلى شرح ليس هذا محله … وإنما اكتفينا هنا بالإشارة إليه 
( الافتراض في الشريعة الإسلامية ) 
إن من يملك أبسط إلمام بالفقه الإسلامي، يجد أنه بعيد كل البعد عن التعقيد . فأحكامه كلها تتصف بالبساطة والسهولة إلى درجة أنها لا تكلف الملتزم بها كثير عناء 
وطبيعي للفقه الإسلامي – وهو شريعة الله الخالدة على الأرض – أن يكون بعيداً عن كل حيلة، لأنه واضح المعالم، بيّن الأهداف، يستمد أحكامه من أصول عامة جاء القرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة متكفلين ببيانها 
لكننا إذا دققنا النظر في موقف الشريعة الإسلامية من الافتراضات القانونية، نجد أنه يمكن *تقسيمه* إلى ثلاث حالات :

*(1)* *افتراضات قام النص على إلغائها* 
وهذا يعني وجود مراسيم قائمة على الافتراض عند الناس قبل الإسلام وجاء الإسلام فأبطلها ولم يقرّها 
مثال ذلك 
أ - التبنّي : فلقد كانت له أساليبه وأحكامه عند العرب وعند الرومان (). وهو يقوم على افتراض وجود صلة الأبوة والبنوّة بين الطرفين بمجرد الاتيان بتلك المراسم . وكانت تنقطع صلة المتبنَّى عن عشيرته السابقة، ويندرج في عشيرة المتبنِّي – الأب الجديد – تماماً 
وفي القبائل الرومانية التي كانت تختص كل عشيرة بعبادتها الخاصة كان يخرج من عبادته السابقة إلى عبادة الأسرة الجديدة، كما كان يُحرم من أرث أبيه السابق 
ب - الظهار : ولقد كان متداولاً عند العرب قبل ظهور الإسلام، وبإجرائه من قبل الزوج كانت تحرم عليه زوجته إلى الأبد، وكانت صورته أن يقول الرجل لزوجته ( أنتِ عليّ كظهر أمي أو كيدها، أو كرجلها … الخ ) 
ثم جاء الإسلام محرماً ذلك، وضيّق من دائرته باشتراط شروط الطلاق فيه () ، كما أنه وضع طريقاً لرجوع الرجل إلى زوجته التي ظاهر منها، وهو دفع الكفارة … وقد قال بوجوبها أكثر الفقهاء، لكن خالفهم في ذلك بعض كالمحقق الحلي في المختصر النافع . حيث قال ما نصه : " والأقرب أنه لا استقرار لوجوبها " 
ولنستمع إلى الشريف المرتضى يروي لنا قصة تحريم الظهار : " عن علي ( ع ) قال : وأما المظاهرة في كتاب الله، فإن العرب كانت إذا ظاهر رجل منهم من امرأته حرمت عليه إلى آخر الأبد، فلما هاجر رسول الله ( ص ) كان بالمدينة رجل من الأنصار يقال له : أوس بن الصامت، وكان أول رجل ظاهر في الإسلام فجرى بينه وبين امرأته كلام، فقال لها : أنت عليّ كظهر أمي، ثم أنه ندم على ما كان منه، فقال : ويحكِ إنا كنا في الجاهلية تحرم علينا الأزواج في مثل هذا قبل الإسلام، فلو أتيتِ رسول الله ( ص ) تسأليه عن ذلك، فجاءت المرأة إلى رسول الله ( ص ) فأخبرته … فأنزل الله عزّ وجلّ : { قد سمع الله قول التي تجادلك في زوجها 
ويستفاد حرمة الظهار من قوله تعالى في مقام الإنكار على الذين يتخذون من تشبيه نسائهم بأمهاتهم وسيلة لتحريمهن : { إن أمهاتهم إلا اللائي ولدنهم، وانهم ليقولون منكراً من القول وزوراً، وإن الله لعفوٌّ غفور } 
وبعد أن يستدل الشهيد الثاني بالآية على تحريم الظهار، يرد شبهة نفي العقاب عليه – لتوهم اقتضاء تعقبه بالعفو ذلك – بأن العفو الوارد في ذيل الآية وصف مطلق، ولا يتعين كونه عن هذا الذنب المعيّن 
ثم ينقل صاحب الرياض في ( شرحه ) نفس عبارة الشهيد، ويضيف إليها أن استفادة تعلّق العفو بالمظاهرة من بعض الروايات يختص بالمظاهر الذي نزلت الآية في شأنه، فلا يشمل غيره من المظاهرين 
باستعراض ما سبق، يتضح أن الإسلام ألغى الافتراضات التي كانت قائمة على أساس التبنّي والظهار، واعتبرها باطلة طالما كانت متضمنة لمفاسد يجهلها الناس 

*(2)* *افتراضات قام النص على اعتبارها* 
في الفقه الإسلامي أحكام قائمة على الافتراض، قام النص على اعتبارها وعدم إلغائها . وليس معنى ذلك منافاته لما ذكرناه آنفاً من خلوّ الشريعة الإسلامية من الحيل . إذ أن مبعث تلك الافتراضات هو تقرير مبدأ سليم يقرّه العقل، كما يتضح من استعراض بعض تلك النماذج 
أ - اعترف الإسلام بالشخصية المعنوية، واعترف لها بالحقوق والالتزامات شأنها في ذلك شأن الشخص الحقيقي – وهذا ما يعدّ من مزايا التطور القانوني في العصر الحديث 
ولقد عبّر الفقهاء عن الشخص المعنوي بـ ( الجهة ) وذكروه في مالك الزكاة والخمس والوقف وبيت المال 
ب - بالرغم من أن الأهلية تثبت للإنسان بمجرد ولادته حياً، فقد افترض الفقهاء للجنين أهلية كي يصح له الاستفادة من الإرث 
فإذا مات الشخص وله طفل لا يزال في بطن أمه، فإنه يُشرك في تركة أبيه، فإن وُلد حياً – بأن تحرّك بعد خروجه حركة الأحياء – فإنه يحصل على نصيبه وإن مات بعد ذلك 
وطريقة إشراكه في التركة، هي إعطاؤه أوفر الاحتمالات التسع في المسألة () بأن يفرز له نصيب ذكرين () وهذا يدلنا على افتراض أهلية اكتساب الحقوق للجنين الذي لم يولد بعد . في حين أن الأهلية تثبت للإنسان بمجرد ولادته 
ج - والأصل في الشخصية أن تزول بموت الإنسان، لكنه إذا توفي المرء وتركته بمجموعها محاطة بدين لجماعة الدائنين، فإن التركة لا تنتقل إلى الورثة قبل وفاء الدين، تبعاً لما ورد في القرآن الكريم : { من بعد وصية يوصي بها أو دين } ، بل يفترض استمرار شخصية ذلك الشخص بالرغم من موته . وذلك لعدم إمكان بقاء الذمة المالية معلقة بلا مالك (). ولولا ذلك لبقيت التركة غير مملوكة لأحد حتى توفَّى الديون، وهو أمر يتعذر القول به 
فافتراض الفقهاء استمرار شخصية الميت، لكي يفترض استمرار تملكه لما له، حتى توفّى عنه ديونه . وبعد ذلك تصير التركة إلى ورثته 
هذه هي بعض النماذج على دور الافتراض في الشريعة الإسلامية، وهي كلها قائمة على تعليلات واقعية سليمة لا مراء فيها ولا احتيال

*(3)* *افتراضات اختلقها البعض احتيالاً* 
وهي التي تعرف بـ* ( الحيلة الشرعية* ) ، ذاك الداء الوبيل الذي جرّه على الفقه الإسلامي أهواء ثلة من الفقهاء الطامعين في المنصب والجاه في عصر الخلفاء العباسيين … حيث بدأوا يستعملون هذه الحيل للتخلص من أحكام الشريعة المقدسة 
ولا غرو في حرمة ذلك، ما دام لا يقوم على أساس صحيح من الشرع الحنيف . فهو ضرب من الخداع الممقوت، لأن كل حيلة توضع لتحريم الحلال، أو تحليل الحرام مفسدة يجب منعها وعدم الأخذ بها 
إن في تقرير هذه الحيل تعطيلاً لأحكام الشريعة، وإذا كان يجد فيها البعض وسيلة لتمشية مصالحهم المادية، فإن ذلك لا يخفى على الله الحكي 
ومن أمثلة ذلك 
أ - أن يتخلص المرابي من حرمة الربا، بإعطائه سيجارة أو علبة كبريت إلى المقترض في قبال الزيادة التي يأخذها منه عن فرق المدة 
مثاله : أن يقترض ( زيد ) من ( خالد ) مبلغاً قدره ألف دينار ومعها علبة كبريت، على أن يدفع له ألفاً ومائتين بعد مضي سنة واحدة 
ولو جاز تصحيح هذه المعاملة لانتفى الغرض من تحريم الربا، ولأصبحت الروايات الواردة في ذم قابضه ومعطيه والشاهد عليه والكاتب له … نوعاً من العبث واللغو 
ب - من المعلوم أن تخلّف الزوجة عن زوجها في السفر بغير إذنه حرام . وتخلصاً من ذلك تحتال المرأة بأن تقر لغيره بدين، فيمنعها القاضي عن السفر حتى أداء الدين 
ج - ومن ذلك تطليق الرجل زوجته في مرض موته ليحرمها بذلك من الميراث 
د - وهناك طريقة يستعملها البعض للتخلص من الزكاة، بأن يملّك ماله عند حلول الحول لابنه أو زوجته ساعة من الزمان، ثم يسترده منه، ويفعل هذا كل عام فيبطل فرض الزكاة عنه أبداً 
هذه الحيل - كما أسلفنا – باطلة محرمة . لأن في إباحتها تعطيلاً لأحكام الشرع، وفسحاً للمجال للخروج على الواجبات وإتيان المحرمات بحيلة يبتدعها صاحبها … وفي ذلك مفسدة أية مفسدة 



منقول 
as

----------

